# Fuente Lineal con transistor en Configuracion Base comun



## Reinier (Oct 31, 2006)

Hola necesito que alguien me explique como es que funciona este circuito, como se logra mantener a la salida un voltaje estable igual al voltaje del zener (Z1) Gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 1, 2006)

Hola,aqui tienes la teoria de ese circuito, suerte un saludo 
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_ReguladoresTransistorizados.asp


----------

